# In West TN looking for a LGD



## jenuag (Nov 1, 2015)

Any dogs for sale in West or Middle Tennessee? We have 23 ewes and are getting ready to breed.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Since you are in west TN you may want look in Southern Missouri as well. GP and Anatolians are wide spread in this area. Every small operation has some or other LDG. You can buy straight from the farm at a decent price, and meet the parents. Sample
http://shopping.rollanet.org/category/391/Dogs/listings/1265073/Livestock-Guardian-Puppies.html
Don't bother if they push some crap registration, screams puppy mill. DEFINITLY see the dogs on site.


----------



## jenuag (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

